# Stripping paint from plastic models



## Jmpayne (Sep 5, 2007)

I've tried simple green and various brake fluids and nothing seems to work. They are primed black and have a base coat of scab red. I wish to have it stripped all the way to the plastic. Any ideas?

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

how long are you letting them soak and are you scrubing with a plastic bristle brush.


----------



## Jmpayne (Sep 5, 2007)

24 hours and upwards, although I heard from someone Simple Green hurts plastic.


----------



## Kundutei (Jul 1, 2008)

Make sure you swish them around a bit while they're in the brake fluid... Use a container with a lid though! After that give 'em a good scrub with an old toothbrush or something similar under running water. Good luck!


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

Simple green is not harmful to plastic


----------



## Jmpayne (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Ryan, any other tips?


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Dettol. Soak 'em in Dettol for at least six hours, then clean off what paint you can with a paper towel, and take a toothbrush to it with soap and warm water. Rinse, repeat. It's a bit labour-intensive, but you can't argue with results.


----------



## lordmat0 (May 17, 2008)

I tried dettol didnt work out to well :\ the gunk tended to clog up the toothbrushes so I ended up putting paint back on the model.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

If chemistry fails, maybe try a bit of physics...

Leave the models in your freezer for at least 4-5 hours; overnight would be better. Take them out, run them under warm water and scrub them with soap and a toothbrush. If you're lucky, the paint will come right off. The change in temperature expands the paint faster than the plastic, loosening it and making it easier to remove. 

Just be careful when you scrub; cold temperatures tend to make super glue brittle, so parts can snap off on occasion (though it's easy enough to glue 'em back on...).


----------



## Jmpayne (Sep 5, 2007)

Alrighty guy thanks a lot, I appreciate the quick replies. While I'm here though, I have one more question. Since I haven't painted in a while (explains the thread), what type of water ratio do you use to thin your paints? Foundation, highlights, etc?

Thanks


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

The foundation paints I use very little of, so I wouldn't know. Normal paints I use about a 1:6 ratio of water to paint. Washes I leave as-is, as they are already pretty watery. 

-Dirge


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

i dont thin the foundation paint, as for the regular paint i add water until it flows freely.


----------

